# [SOLVED] Need XP Drivers for Acer Aspire X1200



## rondab2000 (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get XP drivers for the Acer Aspire X1200? I am looking for the following device drivers; High Definition Audio Bus, Ethernet Controller, USB Controller, and Video Controller. I down graded from Vista to XP, and Acer doesn't provide drivers for XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for Acer Aspire X1200*

HI,
Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the full report to the thread.
This will tell me what hardware you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## rondab2000 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for Acer Aspire X1200*

Let me know if this is what you wanted...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for Acer Aspire X1200*

HI,
Chipset driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp_15.24.html

Video:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_182.06_whql.html

Audio:
http://www.realtek.com/downloads/do...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Let me know what errors are remaining.
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## rondab2000 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for Acer Aspire X1200*

Thanks.... Now the only thing that it list as needing drivers is the USB Controller.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for Acer Aspire X1200*

Hi,
The USB Controller should have come from Microsoft.
What is the error cde you have for this.
Bill


----------



## rondab2000 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for Acer Aspire X1200*

Bill,

Thanks for all of your assistance. I have got everything working now!!!

Ronda :wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need XP Drivers for Acer Aspire X1200*

Hi:wave:,
I am glad to hear itray:!

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

